# baseboard height for carpet install?



## Yeti

I am installing new base in prep for new carpet. Should the base be set above the sub floor so the edge of the carpet can be tucked under, or does it just sit on the sub floor?


----------



## Tom5151

Yeti said:


> I am installing new base in prep for new carpet. Should the base be set above the sub floor so the edge of the carpet can be tucked under, or does it just sit on the sub floor?


You'll need to take into consideration the thickness of pad and carpet but generally speaking a 3/8 of an inch gap up off the floor is typical


----------



## MNsawyergp

I always use scraps of base if it is about 7/16" thick( not 3/4") that are about 4" long as spacers. I rest the base on those pieces. The carpet layers will nail their tack strip close to your base and use a tool to ram the carpet into that tight space and under the base. The object here is to give the carpet layers that space, but it can't be higher than the thickness of the carpet. Usually, about 7/16" will work.


----------



## thegrgyle

MNsawyergp said:


> I always use scraps of base if it is about 7/16" thick( not 3/4") that are about 4" long as spacers. I rest the base on those pieces. The carpet layers will nail their tack strip close to your base and use a tool to ram the carpet into that tight space and under the base. The object here is to give the carpet layers that space, but it can't be higher than the thickness of the carpet. Usually, about 7/16" will work.


+1... exactly how I do it.

Fabian


----------



## Dominick

thegrgyle said:


> +1... exactly how I do it.
> 
> Fabian


+ 2... That's how I would do it. Coming from a carpet installer.


----------



## GeorgeC

You might want to be sure of the thickness of the pad and carpet that you are getting before you settle on a final height.

George


----------



## Dominick

GeorgeC said:


> You might want to be sure of the thickness of the pad and carpet that you are getting before you settle on a final height.
> 
> George


Carpet pad has nothing to do with it. Using a scrap piece of base will work out fine.


----------



## mveach

I have always put the base in last.


----------



## Dominick

I've installed carpet for the past 15 years. 
And installed it with the base up,and with the base down to the floor. Raising the base only makes it easier on the installer. 
It all depends on how far you hold the tackless back. Usually finger tip distance will work. JM 2 pennies.


----------



## willys

If Berber carpeting is used go with about 3/8" space. Regular cut pile carpet use a scrap piece of base about 9/16".


----------



## tvman44

I used about 3/8".


----------



## rusty baker

Been installing for 40 years. Makes no difference whether the base is on the floor or not. 3/8 is about right if you want to raise it. Most installers won't care one way or the other. It is easier to trim with a carpet trimmer if the base is on the floor. It is best if the base is down before the carpet goes in. Putting the base on top of the carpet can cause problems.


----------



## carpentry masters

*consider base molding size*

If you're using smaller base (everything up to 3-1/2") I would raise it to reveal more baseboard profile (which is decorative) if you are about to install bigger base 4" and and up then you can do either way, a professional carpet installer will have no problem with doing great job with or without the gap underneath the base. Good luck !


----------



## jessrj

Tom5151 said:


> You'll need to take into consideration the thickness of pad and carpet but generally speaking a 3/8 of an inch gap up off the floor is typical


I agree, 3/8 is typical but I have done anywhere from 1/4 to 1/2. You have to know what the height of the pad and carpet is. You should tuck it under for sure though.


----------



## Dominick

Base up or down don't matter. Just makes it easier for the installer.


----------



## Hammer1

Raising the base is helpful to the finish carpenter since it usually does away with any slight variations in the subfloor that may not be apparent. It also allows a bit of fudge room if there is any variation in the width of the base so you can keep the tops aligned. The real advantage is that there are a lot of so so carpet installers and many will try to jam in too much carpet and push inside corners of coped baseboard open. Making things a bit easier for a ham fisted bodger with a hammer and blunt chisel around nice finish work is a good thing.


----------



## Dominick

Hammer1 said:


> Raising the base is helpful to the finish carpenter since it usually does away with any slight variations in the subfloor that may not be apparent. It also allows a bit of fudge room if there is any variation in the width of the base so you can keep the tops aligned. The real advantage is that there are a lot of so so carpet installers and many will try to jam in too much carpet and push inside corners of coped baseboard open. Making things a bit easier for a ham fisted bodger with a hammer and blunt chisel around nice finish work is a good thing.


Those aren't carpet installers those are butchers. Lol


----------



## Hammer1

Dominick said:


> Those aren't carpet installers those are butchers. Lol


Tell me about it, Dominick! One of my long time companies sent over the owners son for an installation. I checked on him after one bed room painted in a light cream color. I guess he hadn't washed his hands in a month. There was a ring around the room about 2 feet above the baseboard like a bathtub ring and he had whacked the baseboard in a couple of places. Nothing makes me quite as happy as having to touch up paint with new carpet on the floor. He was clueless.


----------



## Dominick

Hammer1 said:


> Tell me about it, Dominick! One of my long time companies sent over the owners son for an installation. I checked on him after one bed room painted in a light cream color. I guess he hadn't washed his hands in a month. There was a ring around the room about 2 feet above the baseboard like a bathtub ring and he had whacked the baseboard in a couple of places. Nothing makes me quite as happy as having to touch up paint with new carpet on the floor. He was clueless.


How did he do that? With hammer or tucking carpet? 
How did the walls get dirty. Lol
Sounds like he hacked it in. Did he stretch it or kick it in?


----------



## Hammer1

Used a knee kick stretcher and a hand on the wall. I think he used his hand on the wall to support himself quite a lot. He was rather heavy and sweating a lot. It wasn't a large room but it was a very thick Karastan carpet. I'm glad I took the white doors off for him. Finding good people of all trades has been getting difficult, older guys are retiring and the younger folks aren't paying attention to the details. Usually, I give customers a flooring allowance and let them deal with picking out choices and installation, makes my life a lot easier.


----------



## Dominick

That's funny. Lol. I worked with a guy that was so lazy, he would trim the walls crawling on his elbows. And yes sweating to the oldies. Lol


----------



## rusty baker

jessrj said:


> I agree, 3/8 is typical but I have done anywhere from 1/4 to 1/2. You have to know what the height of the pad and carpet is. You should tuck it under for sure though.


Carpet does not need to be tucked under the base. It can, but it isn't necessary, it won't affect performance or look.


----------



## jessrj

rusty baker said:


> Carpet does not need to be tucked under the base. It can, but it isn't necessary, it won't affect performance or look.


True, it will work both ways but it is common practice to leave space for it.


----------



## rusty baker

jessrj said:


> True, it will work both ways but it is common practice to leave space for it.


 Maybe where you live, but I have installed all over Missouri, Kansas and Oklahoma. and base here has always been put on the floor until the last 10 years or so.


----------



## cfullen

MNsawyergp said:


> I always use scraps of base if it is about 7/16" thick( not 3/4") that are about 4" long as spacers. I rest the base on those pieces. The carpet layers will nail their tack strip close to your base and use a tool to ram the carpet into that tight space and under the base. The object here is to give the carpet layers that space, but it can't be higher than the thickness of the carpet. Usually, about 7/16" will work.


Boom. Exactly correct


----------



## jessrj

rusty baker said:


> Maybe where you live, but I have installed all over Missouri, Kansas and Oklahoma. and base here has always been put on the floor until the last 10 years or so.


Yeah I guess it depends on where you live. Out here we always leave space.


----------



## rusty baker

From an installer's perspective, it can be easier to trim the carpet, if the base is on the floor. The trimmer can catch on the bottom of the base and hang up, really slowing down the installer. But it can help a trim carpenter hide his mistakes. Also, if the base is on the floor, the trimmer can be used to tuck in the carpet and there is less chance of scratching the woodwork than you have tucking it under with a stair tool.


----------



## rusty baker

One other thing. The wall side of the tack strip is beveled to lock the carpet in between it and the base. A raised base defeats this.


----------



## handy andy

*1 way to do it*

a gap of 3/8 will do it


----------

